# A new addition today



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Our 2nd LGD 9 week old pup raised with goats, 3/4 Anatolian & Gr Pyr.
Any helpful input appreciated!
We know not to give him much attention. And to let the does put him in his place as they see fit. But they havent been too upset at his presence. 
Sheriff (Anat) thus far has pretty much ignored him. I went & got the pup scent on me then brought in "The Deputy". Sheriff sniffed him all over & let it go at that. No hackles up.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new addition! Sounds like he'll be doing his job in no time since he's gotten approval from the "master"


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

It sounds like the Sherriff has everything under control with his new partner against crime, the predator type! I was going to suggest that if he gets too rowdy around the kids to put him in with the Billies, they don't put up with any wildness around the Rancho, but I'm sure the older dog will correct any bad behavior such as chasing and nipping at the goats!

Good Luck! :applaud:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats .......nancy d........... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Toth!

Deputy poops where Sheriff does. Makes for easier clean up for sure. 
Right now he has his own pup chow so I will go out several times with his own bowl elsewise Sheriff will eat it.


----------

